# A Chuckle and Enlightenment



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

After a lengthy meeting in our Waterfront offices, went to the smoking area with my filter coffee for a vape. Watching the activity in the harbour, a voice to the right of me "What the hell is that". My first reaction was "what, where, who", thought someone had fallen into the harbour, or boats collided or sank, had no idea. Only when "the voice" approached me and again asked, with clarity now dawning, "what the hell is in your hand", realised he was referring to my vaping gear, a humble X Pro M80 with Arctic tank. Explained what it was, before I could continue, off he went and fetched 4 more smokers, all five had to be shown "what the hell I was holding", I was even asked if "it" was like a Twisp? My poor SMOK was stripped of its cover, battery passed around, all had a feel "of my baby", screen and functions explained, my poor Arctic broken down, coil was passed around, all had a smell of the juice in the tank, Voodoo Zombie Blood and then the dreaded question, "Can I try". Thank goodness for all the airline refresher towels in my laptop bag, priceless to see 5 exec's coughing and laughing at each other. After explaining what they were experiencing and the benefits of VAPING, out came the tablet and opened the forum page for them to see, the address was taken down by all and then the question, "Where can WE get one like this". Putting my foot into it here again, not much choice in Cape Town, opened the @Sir Vape site, this address was also taken down and I went through each page explaining what the products were. Damn, all I needed was either a flipchart or a projector with a PowerPoint presentation. They all have my business card so I will be following up to see if, even only one, starts vaping.
A day I will remember for quite some time!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## deepest (8/7/15)

Nice one ☺

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/7/15)

You have now officially been named our "Vape Ambassador". Kindly change the title under you avatar accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

Andre said:


> You have now officially been named our "Vape Ambassador". Kindly change the title under you avatar accordingly.



Thank You, but to You and @free3dom I am still only the trainee and apprentice, enjoy the "educating", not only for myself, but for others! Whatever I learn, I merely "pass on" and hope for another "convertee".
As before leaving the office tonight, a female colleague saw me vaping and asked about vaping and if I missed smoking. She told me about her coughing and tight chest in the mornings and evening, I promised to bring her a Twisp in the morning to try, damn, better purchase another two, I am running out of "Twisps" for people "to try".
Merely a noob and proud of it, just trying to encourage...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## kev mac (9/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> After a lengthy meeting in our Waterfront offices, went to the smoking area with my filter coffee for a vape. Watching the activity in the harbour, a voice to the right of me "What the hell is that". My first reaction was "what, where, who", thought someone had fallen into the harbour, or boats collided or sank, had no idea. Only when "the voice" approached me and again asked, with clarity now dawning, "what the hell is in your hand", realised he was referring to my vaping gear, a humble X Pro M80 with Arctic tank. Explained what it was, before I could continue, off he went and fetched 4 more smokers, all five had to be shown "what the hell I was holding", I was even asked if "it" was like a Twisp? My poor SMOK was stripped of its cover, battery passed around, all had a feel "of my baby", screen and functions explained, my poor Arctic broken down, coil was passed around, all had a smell of the juice in the tank, Voodoo Zombie Blood and then the dreaded question, "Can I try". Thank goodness for all the airline refresher towels in my laptop bag, priceless to see 5 exec's coughing and laughing at each other. After explaining what they were experiencing and the benefits of VAPING, out came the tablet and opened the forum page for them to see, the address was taken down by all and then the question, "Where can WE get one like this". Putting my foot into it here again, not much choice in Cape Town, opened the @Sir Vape site, this address was also taken down and I went through each page explaining what the products were. Damn, all I needed was either a flipchart or a projector with a PowerPoint presentation. They all have my business card so I will be following up to see if, even only one, starts vaping.
> A day I will remember for quite some time!!


Lucky you again


----------

